# Planted Guppy Tank



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

In my guppy tank I have some tall grass and a water sprite, and it seems to me that the guppies like to rip at the water sprite and they are basically killing it. The cories also like to bite at the roots, I don't know if they are trying to eat it or what. But what is the best kind of plant for a guppy tank?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Two great plants that fish seldom bother are Vallsinaria and Java Fern. You might add an Algae Waffer each day for you plant eaters. Most Livebearers are Veggie eaters and would appreciate it.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I have wisteria and a kind of sword, it isn't the kind that get big, they are the short kind, can't remember the name. They don't bother either of those, the females like to hide in the wisteria when they birth.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Surprising to read that Guppies eat plants. Never seen it before, but I only have about 5 different plants in my Guppy tank. Maybe any other kind of plants? I know they wouldn't touch Anubias.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Guppies do eat plant matter. They will peck at plants if they get hungry. You could try feeding them a meat protein flake and also a veggie flake. 

I feed mine Tetra Colour Plus Tropical Flakes (meat protein and colour enhancing) in the morning, and Tetra Veggie-Spirulina Enhanced Flakes (veggie flakes) in the evening. I didn't know that guppies needed both meat protein food and veggie food. The LFS guy said that if guppies don't get enough veggies, they can become constipated, bloated and die. So far, they have loved both foods and enthusiastically gobble up their meals every day.

As for plants, I'm new to the planted tank world, so I can't help you there.... maybe you can find some plant names they won't like on Google?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

I feed my Guppies 3-4 times a day. In the morning they get Omega One Super Color flakes, at about noon they get BBS, somewhere around 5ish they get more BBS, and at about 10-11 they get more flakes, plus there is always Algae discs for the cories in there, and they always peck at those.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My cories don't seem to want to touch algae discs. I know they aren't algae eaters, but tried once to see if they would mess with them.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

They are actually Hikari Sinking Wafers, I just said algae because I didn't have the bag near me. I don't know if they are even eating them, I never see them eat, ever. But I've had them for about 3 weeks now, so they must be eating something in the tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe they are going for parasitic critters that are living on your plants? I would make a very close inspection at what the guppies are actually doing to the plants. They could also (though highly unlikely) be flashing on the leaves instead of nipping at them. Flashing is when a fish is irritated and "bounces" on the leaves, like a bear scratching himself on a tree to get an itch.


----------

